# New Obscura



## thrashcomics (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW. i was looking forward to 6 albums so far this year(darkest hour, protest the hero, the human abstract, scale the summit, obscura and btbam).



omg the obscura is so good. im not the only one that thinks so right?



also....am i the only one that thinks digital veil was kind of like a "hey look we can sweep" showcase?


----------



## ScornEmperor (Mar 7, 2011)

Between this, the re-release of Augury's "Concealed", and the new Protest the Hero its going to be an awesome month for metal.


----------



## thrashcomics (Mar 7, 2011)

the new pth is way awesome. but the obscura blew me away


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 7, 2011)

just got obscura today. Hoooooly moley is it good. the scale the summit sounds amazing, but listening to it all the way through i feel like I keep expecting it to do something a little different... you know... a little variation.... but it just kinda keeps going.


----------



## thrashcomics (Mar 7, 2011)

ApteraBassist said:


> just got obscura today. Hoooooly moley is it good. the scale the summit sounds amazing, but listening to it all the way through i feel like I keep expecting it to do something a little different... you know... a little variation.... but it just kinda keeps going.




i agree. the scale the summit was awesome, but a little boring.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 7, 2011)

thank god i'm not the only one. i thought i was gonna get skewered lol. the recording and everything is amazing.... it's also amazing how they can make an hours worth of music that is all different but sounds like it could all be from the same song...


----------



## izdashit (Mar 7, 2011)

Totally love the 7-string songs! Aevum in particular. The low register fretless bas tone blends very nicely as well.


----------



## thrashcomics (Mar 7, 2011)

izdashit said:


> Totally love the 7-string songs! Aevum in particular. The low register fretless bas tone blends very nicely as well.



i just assumed the whole thing was 7 string. what songs are deff 7 then?


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 7, 2011)

maybe he just means ones that use the lower register more


----------



## izdashit (Mar 7, 2011)

thrashcomics said:


> i just assumed the whole thing was 7 string. what songs are deff 7 then?



Well from their brand of riffing they rarely rape the low end (but when do so they do it tastefully) so I may be wrong on some. But my guess would be Aevum, Euclidian Elements, and there's another "Where the slime lives"-ish song (forgot the title) and maybe some others. I haven't listened to the whole album in depth though, just kept on repeating some tracks. If I said anything wrong just lemme know (Damn my poorly trained ears! ).


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 7, 2011)

I posted this link in the other obscura thread on page 2... Wasn't to sure if they were using 7 strings but now I know!

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - OBSCURA: RAN Guitars To Create Official STEFFEN KUMMERER Signature Guitar

I was listening to the new album last night on youtube and the 7 string songs have a very Morbid Angelish sound to them!


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm in love with digital veil right now. Personally I was really disapointed with protests new album. The lack of dynamics and memorable parts made it a real let down.

Also, I find it hilarious that Obscura released another album before Necrophagist.


----------



## great_kthulu (Mar 7, 2011)

new obscura is pretty awesome!


----------



## sahaal (Mar 7, 2011)

Ocean Gateways is like a lost Morbid Angel track, so awesome.


----------



## PTP (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone else noticed Meeting of the Spirits in Velocity. I have not seen it mentioned anywhere so far. :/


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 8, 2011)

not impressed by this album at all really... i was expecting much better... and the clean vocals are fucking lame.... and i dont mind clean vox, fleshgod does it well and so does formless... im hoping ill like this with more listens


----------



## cyril v (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 8, 2011)

It's fucking awesome.

The solo in 'Velocity' is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 8, 2011)

sahaal said:


> Ocean Gateways is like a lost Morbid Angel track, so awesome.


You mean it's like a tribute to "Where the Slime lives" lol


----------



## PTP (Mar 8, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> not impressed by this album at all really... i was expecting much better... and the clean vocals are fucking lame.... and i dont mind clean vox, fleshgod does it well and so does formless... im hoping ill like this with more listens



I think the clean vox rule, especially with the vocoder, although they aren't mixed well at all, they completely blend in with the range of the guitars. Without the vocoder he sounds like Patrick Loisel from Augury.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 8, 2011)

Bout to start listening to it now.


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 8, 2011)

Man this sucks. They live in Germany, the country next to Switzerland. But the realease here in Europe is in April. -.- Can't wait!!!


----------



## izdashit (Mar 8, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's fucking awesome.
> 
> The solo in 'Velocity' is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.



Especially the "harmonic thingy" he does in the end...


----------



## PTP (Mar 8, 2011)

-Velocity solo doesn't sound like Chris or Steffen at all.
-Euclidean Elements solo sounds like Jarzombek. Could be Chris being influenced by Jarzombek.
-surprised at lack of Mahavishnu fans here.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 9, 2011)

hey... thats my post^^^ ?


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 9, 2011)

PTP said:


> -surprised at lack of Mahavishnu fans here.



I'm a huge mahavishnu fan, just not that into Obscura . I checked out the track you mentioned though and that's definitely the Meeting of The Spirits riff he's soloing over.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Mar 9, 2011)

Hell yes.



PTP said:


> I think the clean vox rule, especially with the vocoder, although they aren't mixed well at all, they completely blend in with the range of the guitars. Without the vocoder he sounds like Patrick Loisel from Augury.


Loisel's pretty good.


----------



## shogunate (Mar 10, 2011)

Obscura's one of those bands I'm completely shocked aren't more famous than they are. Of course, those kind of bands make up most of my collection


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 21, 2011)

PTP said:


> -Velocity solo doesn't sound like Chris or Steffen at all..



Agreed. I absolutely love those guys, but that part doesn't sound even remotely like something they could play. It must just be something sitting in their back pocket for a long time. I'd love to find out who actually plays that part.


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 21, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> I'm a huge mahavishnu fan, just not that into Obscura . I checked out the track you mentioned though and that's definitely the Meeting of The Spirits riff he's soloing over.


I wouldn't be that surprised honestly. Chris and Steffen have taken riffs/parts from other bands as kind of a tribute though it's usually fairly subtle, but either one will freely admit it. About Incarnated:


> _Incarnated shows the main influence on our band, and I see it as a tribute to timeless records such as "Human" or "Symbolic"...
> _


Also, my friend had this to note:
"Coroner's "Divine Step (Conspectu Mortis)" at around 3:30 and Obscura's "Universe Momentum's" rhythms during the solo. A direct copy, just played a bit faster. I'm emailing the guys and asking about it."
To which Chris had to say,
"Hey Saad,

wow, haha, you're the first person who ever noticed that. Yes, Coroner is one of my favorite bands and biggest influences indeed. The chord progression is identical, just phrased a little differently, and of course the drum and bass arrangement is very different. I always thought those chords would make a perfect solo progression as they shift modes so tastefully."

Also, 3:38 in Incarnated sounds REALLY similar to the beginning of the solo in Veil of Maya. All of you should know who that's by, haha.

aaaaand... Velocity could be Chris, he's an amazing guitarist but stylistically it's really different from what he usually plays for sure. Euclidean Elements does sound a lot like Jarzombek but Chris is a huge Jarzombek fan and Ron's style is so unique that if it actually was him then it'd probably be obvious.


----------



## cyril v (Mar 21, 2011)

that solo on velocity is fucking nuts... i'm not sure wtf is going on, it doesn't even sound like a real guitar at times... it's like buckethead divided by zero.

/mindblown
can anyone that received their cd confirm who it is? mine ships or arrives (i dunno) on the 29th.


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey people! First of all, I'm glad that most of you dig the album, although noone should have heard it so far  
To clear the confusion on the Velocity solo, of course that's not me  It's defineately something I could never pull off, at least not in this life. It's played by our friend Morean, singer of the german black metal band Dark Fortress. The guy is probably the most amazing guitar player I ever met, he's very much into flamenco too. This solo reminds me of Shawn Lane/Buckethead/Bumblefoot/John McLaughlin/Greg Howe put together in a juice maker 
The solo on Euclidian Elements is me though. It may have a bit of a Jarzombek touch, although I was rather thinking Holdsworth on this one. It uses weird scales like harmonic major, whole tone and melodic minor, that's probably where that Jarzombek vibe comes from. I don't deny a Ron influence though, working with him has changed my approach to guitar a bit, although we are very different players. The solo before mine in Euclidian (the wah wah solo) was played by Tommy of Sadist, another great player. Morean and Tommy are the only guests we have on this album.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 22, 2011)

just heard Velocity, that solo is awesome!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 22, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> just heard Velocity, that solo is awesome!



It literally confuses my ears with how good it is.


----------



## cyril v (Mar 22, 2011)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Hey people! First of all, I'm glad that most of you dig the album, although noone should have heard it so far
> To clear the confusion on the Velocity solo, of course that's not me  It's defineately something I could never pull off, at least not in this life. It's played by our friend Morean, singer of the german black metal band Dark Fortress. The guy is probably the most amazing guitar player I ever met, he's very much into flamenco too. This solo reminds me of Shawn Lane/Buckethead/Bumblefoot/John McLaughlin/Greg Howe put together in a juice maker
> The solo on Euclidian Elements is me though. It may have a bit of a Jarzombek touch, although I was rather thinking Holdsworth on this one. It uses weird scales like harmonic major, whole tone and melodic minor, that's probably where that Jarzombek vibe comes from. I don't deny a Ron influence though, working with him has changed my approach to guitar a bit, although we are very different players. The solo before mine in Euclidian (the wah wah solo) was played by Tommy of Sadist, another great player. Morean and Tommy are the only guests we have on this album.





I've got my deluxe + shirt coming on the 29th, I can barely wait to hear it without the youtube compression on it.

How is the recording of the solo album coming along? Per seem'd pretty damned psyched from what he heard and contributed to. 

Welcome to SS.org


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Mar 22, 2011)

cyril v said:


> I've got my deluxe + shirt coming on the 29th, I can barely wait to hear it without the youtube compression on it.
> 
> How is the recording of the solo album coming along? Per seem'd pretty damned psyched from what he heard and contributed to.
> 
> Welcome to SS.org


 
Thanks for the welcome! And thanks for buying the album  The deluxe edition actually comes with a cover of Cacophony's Concerto 
The solo album is coming along great. Everything is recorded by now, I'm waiting for the bass for 2 more songs (bass duties are split between Steve DiGiorgio and Jacob Schmidt of Defeated Sanity) and 2 more guest solos, then we have it. Next to Per Nilsson and Ryan Knight, I'm happy to announce that I got texas guitar master Derek Taylor to contribute an amazing solo to one of the songs. We'll start mixing it next week!


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 22, 2011)

PTP said:


> -Velocity solo doesn't sound like Chris or Steffen at all.
> -Euclidean Elements solo sounds like Jarzombek. Could be Chris being influenced by Jarzombek.
> -surprised at lack of Mahavishnu fans here.



Jarzombek did one of the solo's in one of the songs from Cosmogenisis. Universal Momentum methinks.


----------



## Valknut (Mar 22, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> just heard Velocity, that solo is awesome!



yeah when it started picking up i was like oh this is nice. and then it took off into insane tapping stuff that was really high pitched and it just kept going til my brain shot out of my ears. Good stuff lol


----------



## geofreesun (Mar 22, 2011)

this album is so brutal, i have been listening since morning nonstop


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 22, 2011)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Hey people! First of all, I'm glad that most of you dig the album, although noone should have heard it so far
> To clear the confusion on the Velocity solo, of course that's not me  It's defineately something I could never pull off, at least not in this life. It's played by our friend Morean, singer of the german black metal band Dark Fortress. The guy is probably the most amazing guitar player I ever met, he's very much into flamenco too. This solo reminds me of Shawn Lane/Buckethead/Bumblefoot/John McLaughlin/Greg Howe put together in a juice maker
> The solo on Euclidian Elements is me though. It may have a bit of a Jarzombek touch, although I was rather thinking Holdsworth on this one. It uses weird scales like harmonic major, whole tone and melodic minor, that's probably where that Jarzombek vibe comes from. I don't deny a Ron influence though, working with him has changed my approach to guitar a bit, although we are very different players. The solo before mine in Euclidian (the wah wah solo) was played by Tommy of Sadist, another great player. Morean and Tommy are the only guests we have on this album.



Welcome to the forums Christian! 
I can't wait to get the new album and hear it without all the compression youtube puts on their videos! And hopefully you guys get a chance to tour Australia one day, Would be great to see the band live!

Edit: Christian, Will you guys be releasing a tablature book like you did for Cosmogenesis?


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 22, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Welcome to the forums Christian!
> I can't wait to get the new album and hear it without all the compression youtube puts on their videos! And hopefully you guys get a chance to tour Australia one day, Would be great to see the band live!



I have a review copy, and it's amazing. The album is so good. I gave it a good mark  The review will be up in a few days probably.


----------



## Thep (Mar 22, 2011)

I love you Christian....I want to buy you flowers.


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thep said:


> I love you Christian....I want to buy you flowers.



Don't try to sound to desperate mate!


----------



## Variant (Mar 22, 2011)

Loved the previous album, haven't picked this one up yet, but from what I've heard from samples of it =


----------



## MFB (Mar 22, 2011)

I seriously need to pick this album up. I wasn't huge on the intro track, but I'm sure listening to it as a whole a couple times, that I'll enjoy ALL of it. 

Hopefully there's still time to get a bundle of some sort instead of ordering stuff seperate


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 23, 2011)

thrashcomics said:


> WOW. i was looking forward to 6 albums so far this year(darkest hour, protest the hero, the human abstract, scale the summit, obscura and btbam).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THA is too much like BTBAM, hell the guitar tone is almost exactly the fucking same, and the vocals (screaming) are almost identical.



Valknut said:


> yeah when it started picking up i was like oh this is nice. and then it took off into insane tapping stuff that was really high pitched and it just kept going til my brain shot out of my ears. Good stuff lol


I love that solo because it's all cosmic and star trek teleporter-esque... I like how you can completely make up a word to describe something by adding the word "esque". Cosmic Tech Death at it's best! I can't wait to get my package! I got the t-shirt/cd deluxe combo too! 
But the new Obscura is sitting pretty at the top of my top 10 of 2011 with TesseracT and PTH in the Top 5 as well. So many great technical metal records coming out though! Obscura, TesseracT, PTH, BTBAM EP, Within The Ruins EP, Decapitated, Augury reissue, supposedly Opeth has a new record coming out!, hopefully Beneath the Massacre has a new full length, they just did the EP which means that a full shouldn't be too far away... HOLY SHIT and I forgot to mention the faceless! Then AAL, STS, DTP etc etc etc


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 23, 2011)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Thanks for the welcome! And thanks for buying the album  The deluxe edition actually comes with a cover of Cacophony's Concerto
> The solo album is coming along great. Everything is recorded by now, I'm waiting for the bass for 2 more songs (bass duties are split between Steve DiGiorgio and Jacob Schmidt of Defeated Sanity) and 2 more guest solos, then we have it. Next to Per Nilsson and Ryan Knight, I'm happy to announce that I got texas guitar master Derek Taylor to contribute an amazing solo to one of the songs. We'll start mixing it next week!



OH MY EFFING GOD. I have been waiting forever for a good band to cover concerto! thank you christian! can't wait for your solo cd!


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 23, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Jarzombek did one of the solo's in one of the songs from Cosmogenisis. Universal Momentum methinks.


Nah, although that lead is amazing, his solo is actually in the title track, around 2:40ish from what I remember. If you listen you can tell it's definitely him, his style is so distinctive.


----------



## Sudzmorphus (Mar 23, 2011)

Awsome album so much better than the 1st for me, but I totally agree with the people that said the whole thing could be from the same track.........doesn't stop it sounding awsome to my ears that's kinda what I wanted from them


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 27, 2011)

Bump! This was too good not to post!



2:25 gets me every time! 

Also some yumminess! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8XUoZkclyI


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 27, 2011)

If there is a Morbid Angel sound here I'm in. The 2010 reissue of Obscura's "Retribution" actually has a really good cover of Angel's "God of Emptiness", which thankfully is very faithful to the original. I didn't think the rest of the Retribution album was so hot though, but Cosmogenesis is awesome, sounds like the band really found their sound on this album, whereas I found their debut to be pretty generic.

I have not heard any songs from this new album, but from what people are saying about it, I will be ordering a copy.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 27, 2011)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Thanks for the welcome! And thanks for buying the album  The deluxe edition actually comes with a cover of Cacophony's Concerto
> The solo album is coming along great. Everything is recorded by now, I'm waiting for the bass for 2 more songs (bass duties are split between Steve DiGiorgio and Jacob Schmidt of Defeated Sanity) and 2 more guest solos, then we have it. Next to Per Nilsson and Ryan Knight, I'm happy to announce that I got texas guitar master Derek Taylor to contribute an amazing solo to one of the songs. We'll start mixing it next week!


Hey Christian, I'm trying to figure out which songs used 7's or did you use any 7's at all. I know steffen has a ran 7, but what 7's did you use(if you have one at all). I know for a fact this is a buy. This doesn't deserve a download and you guys deserve all the support you can get. + I get the full package.(btw I said this on Obscuras fb page). Lastly are there any plans you guys are coming to Chicago.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 27, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> If there is a Morbid Angel sound here I'm in. The 2010 reissue of Obscura's "Retribution" actually has a really good cover of Angel's "God of Emptiness", which thankfully is very faithful to the original. I didn't think the rest of the Retribution album was so hot though, but Cosmogenesis is awesome, sounds like the band really found their sound on this album, whereas I found their debut to be pretty generic.
> 
> I have not heard any songs from this new album, but from what people are saying about it, I will be ordering a copy.


There was a point where I though Obscura's cover was better than the original. But Ocean Gateways sound really Morbid Angel-ish


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 27, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Bump! This was too good not to post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope this kid jumped out a window after he realized he posted incoherent nonsense and called it a "review". LOL


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's my review to counter that guy 

Obscura &#8211; Omnivium - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 27, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> I hope this kid jumped out a window after he realized he posted incoherent nonsense and called it a "review". LOL



His review is absolute rubbish and it's quite obvious he knows nothing about prog/tech death... But the main reason I posted it was for the snort at 2:25... It just seemed so typical of a person like that! 



NaYoN said:


> Here's my review to counter that guy
> 
> Obscura  Omnivium - Heavy Blog Is Heavy



Awesome review!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 28, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> There was a point where I though Obscura's cover was better than the original.



Let's not go nuts!

I have heard a few songs from this now, definitely getting a copy of this to sit and chill to in my car on my lunch breaks at work.

EDIT: Just adding in, "Ocean Gateways" is fucking immense. Can't wait to read the lyrics, wouldn't be surprised from the name and sound if it's something Lovecraftian. 

I am not spoiling this album for myself, the 3 songs I've heard are enough. It will have to be a stellar album though, "Cosmogenesis" is one of the best albums of the last half of the last decade, so they have a lot to live up!


----------



## Origin (Mar 28, 2011)

Heard Septuagint, sounds like a fantastic progression. Nicely blended with vocals and tones. Going to do everything in my power to get my hands on a copy of the album.  Thanks for doing what you guys do, Christian.


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 28, 2011)

If you can, get the deluxe edition. The digipak cover and booklet stuff are really awesome.


----------



## cyril v (Mar 28, 2011)

relapse is shipping pre-orders today.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 28, 2011)

BLAM


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 28, 2011)

P.S. I'm really sick of youtube suggesting that if i like obscura that I also might like the band "camera obscura." nobody on earth likes both bands.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 28, 2011)

Merged, as this track is on the new album. 

Personally, I'd buy the Deluxe Edition of the album just for this track. Now where did I put my credit card........


----------



## Valknut (Mar 28, 2011)

ApteraBassist said:


> cacophony cover
> 
> BLAM



This was actually bad ass


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Merged, as this track is on the new album.
> 
> Personally, I'd buy the Deluxe Edition of the album just for this track. Now where did I put my credit card........


no prob, just thought i'd give it it's own thread since the obscura one's been around for a while with little activity.


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 28, 2011)

cyril v said:


> relapse is shipping pre-orders today.



I already got my preorder 3 days ago


----------



## cyril v (Mar 28, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> I already got my preorder 3 days ago



wtf, lol. oh well, it is arriving on the day they said (tomorrow), so I guess I can't complain much.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 28, 2011)

I hope my indie record shop got this on vinyl


----------



## Wes Mantooth (Mar 29, 2011)

Between this and my newly acquired Avalanche of Worms, I'm set I no longer feel the need to listen to anything else for a few days


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 29, 2011)

Wes Mantooth said:


> Between this and my newly acquired Avalanche of Worms, I'm set I no longer feel the need to listen to anything else for a few days



Avalanche of Worms is so good! So is Omnivium.


Anybody care for pictures of the deluxe package?


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 29, 2011)

i'll probably be getting mine today


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 29, 2011)

got mine.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 30, 2011)

after 5 listens or so, ive certainly warmed up to album quite a bit.... i was not a fan of cosmogenesis as whole... i only really like 2 or 3 songs, but this album is different. i hear a nice progression in sound, the overall songwriting is tighter as well. this definitely tops cosmogenesis IMO... and i love the addition of the 7 strings... they totally use it in the right places and never overuse it


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 30, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Bump! This was too good not to post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did he just say Gorguts Obscura sucks and people have metal problems if they think that


----------



## AChRush1349 (Mar 31, 2011)

This album is great! I loved Cosmogenesis, but got a bit lost in some of the songs after Orbital elements (such a good song). I think this album flows much better as a whole than the last one. They really perfected their sound! The vocals have improved SO much! (not that they were ever bad!). I heard they used sevens on this album, but haven't heard all that much in the way of that. Anyone know what sort of gear they used for this album? Other than the obvious killer Ran signature, and Engls.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 31, 2011)

AChRush1349 said:


> This album is great! I loved Cosmogenesis, but got a bit lost in some of the songs after Orbital elements (such a good song). I think this album flows much better as a whole than the last one. They really perfected their sound! The vocals have improved SO much! (not that they were ever bad!). I heard they used sevens on this album, but haven't heard all that much in the way of that. Anyone know what sort of gear they used for this album? Other than the obvious killer Ran signature, and Engls.


 
im pretty sure christian used an RGD2127z on this album, but dont quote me on that


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 31, 2011)

There's definitely 7s on there...Ocean Gateways and Euclidean Elements at the very least (I haven't listened past Euclidean Elements yet)

It's quite tasty, but I can't shake the feeling they have a little bit of an identity crisis. Still doesn't seem to be one defined cohesive "Obscura" sound, if you will. Well, there's elements of it there, but the majority of the time it feels like they're paying tribute to Death, Necrophagist, Gorguts, Cynic, or Morbid Angel.


----------



## DLG (Mar 31, 2011)

The Hiryuu said:


> It's quite tasty, but I can't shake the feeling they have a little bit of an identity crisis. Still doesn't seem to be one defined cohesive "Obscura" sound, if you will. Well, there's elements of it there, but the majority of the time it feels like they're paying tribute to Death, Necrophagist, Gorguts, Cynic, or Morbid Angel.




totally agree with this. I was hoping it would change with the second album, but that's not the case.


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Apr 1, 2011)

The Hiryuu said:


> There's definitely 7s on there...Ocean Gateways and Euclidean Elements at the very least (I haven't listened past Euclidean Elements yet)
> 
> It's quite tasty, but I can't shake the feeling they have a little bit of an identity crisis. Still doesn't seem to be one defined cohesive "Obscura" sound, if you will. Well, there's elements of it there, but the majority of the time it feels like they're paying tribute to Death, Necrophagist, Gorguts, Cynic, or Morbid Angel.


 
Not trying to be a smart ass or to defend my own music here, but how could I pay tribute to a band I actually played in? The only similarity I can see with Necro on the new album is a little bit in the lead department, but that's because I played in that band and did my own solos there, it's my style. It's a little bit annoying to hear for 3 years that we copy their solo style, because I played my style there, which is why it sounded the way it does, at least for my leads. A singer also still has the same voice when he's with a new band. As for the other bands you mentioned, I do not really listen to any of them except for Death, but there is no intended tribute to them in those 4 songs you listened to.


----------



## Valknut (Apr 1, 2011)

Christian Muenzner said:


> The only similarity I can see with Necro on the new album is a little bit in the lead department, but that's because I played in that band and did my own solos there, it's my style.



Yeah totally. You use a lot of sequenced tapping, and outlandish and unique melodies that make up a noteable part of your style. It sounds fucking great, and I think it would be a retarded request to ask you to just not play something that makes you sound so unique, and makes you such a valuable player in the music world. The way you play is refreshing, and that is what made necrophagist leads sound so great and unique in the first place which is probably why people are seeing similarities at all. and your playing really evened out muhammeds harmonic minor runs (my opinion here lol)

So I totally agree that the only reason necro sounds similar is the fact that you were fucking in necro lol. I don't think you are being a smart ass at all to be honest. Its just the truth.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 1, 2011)

Obscura and necrophagist sound completely different! If you're well versed in Death metal, you can easily tell the difference.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 1, 2011)

Heh, you never know who's going to show up here. 

Welcome, and let me weigh in as a big fan of the band.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 1, 2011)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Not trying to be a smart ass or to defend my own music here, but how could I pay tribute to a band I actually played in? The only similarity I can see with Necro on the new album is a little bit in the lead department, but that's because I played in that band and did my own solos there, it's my style. It's a little bit annoying to hear for 3 years that we copy their solo style, because I played my style there, which is why it sounded the way it does, at least for my leads. A singer also still has the same voice when he's with a new band. As for the other bands you mentioned, I do not really listen to any of them except for Death, but there is no intended tribute to them in those 4 songs you listened to.



Okay, fair enough on the Necrophagist thing. I wasn't even really referring to the solo style so much as some of the riffs, and I wasn't throwing copying accusations, perhaps I phrased it a little inappropriately...I meant it more as a wearing-your-influences-on-your-sleeve thing rather than a "ripping off". There were riffs where I thought "Gee, that kind of reminds me of Morbid Angel" or "Hmm, that wouldn't be terribly out of place on Symbolic"

That, and the feeling eroded a good bit the further I got into the album. I wasn't at any point saying it was a bad album (FAR FAR FAR from it, in fact I doubt anything released in 2011 could possibly top it)...just that from the first few songs I wasn't quite hearing a unique "Obscura" sound, and I was a little surprised that it hadn't quite formulated yet......but then it came together and clicked at the second half of the album. I made that post about 4 songs through, and it was a first-impression-type reaction.


----------



## Valknut (Apr 1, 2011)

The Hiryuu said:


> Okay, fair enough on the Necrophagist thing. I wasn't even really referring to the solo style so much as some of the riffs, and I wasn't throwing copying accusations, perhaps I phrased it a little inappropriately...I meant it more as a wearing-your-influences-on-your-sleeve thing rather than a "ripping off". There were riffs where I thought "Gee, that kind of reminds me of Morbid Angel" or "Hmm, that wouldn't be terribly out of place on Symbolic"


 I see what you mean. Yeah I can see some similarities as well. And I don't really want to pull the "similarities are common now days when all of the chord progressions have been used in almost every format melodically as well as rhythmically since music has just evolved so much blahblah." card, so i'll elaborate a little more than that. 

When it comes to necrophagist in particular, christian influenced necrophagists sound more than necrophagist influenced him i'm sure. And as for the other bands, like christian said he hasn't even heard of them, so calling them influencial bands wouldn't be as appropriate as much as just saying the similarities are in fact coincidential. When you haven't heard a band, how can you pay tribute to them? I don't know how much stephen or jeroen had to do when it came to writing the music, but i know that christian does his fair share, so i take his word to heart.

But yeah I will agree that the similarities you are pointing out are there, and I can hear them as well. I just really think that they are a pure coincidence. And I don't have much to say about obscura not having a signature sound. I really think the bass in their music really bleeds through and meshes more as a lead rather than a background instrument, and it is pretty easy for me to tell them apart from other bands for that alone, not to mention other aspects. But I haven't listened to the new album entirely yet, so I can't really say one way or the other. But yeah i see where you are coming from with the similiarities.


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Apr 1, 2011)

The Hiryuu said:


> Okay, fair enough on the Necrophagist thing. I wasn't even really referring to the solo style so much as some of the riffs, and I wasn't throwing copying accusations, perhaps I phrased it a little inappropriately...I meant it more as a wearing-your-influences-on-your-sleeve thing rather than a "ripping off". There were riffs where I thought "Gee, that kind of reminds me of Morbid Angel" or "Hmm, that wouldn't be terribly out of place on Symbolic"
> 
> That, and the feeling eroded a good bit the further I got into the album. I wasn't at any point saying it was a bad album (FAR FAR FAR from it, in fact I doubt anything released in 2011 could possibly top it)...just that from the first few songs I wasn't quite hearing a unique "Obscura" sound, and I was a little surprised that it hadn't quite formulated yet......but then it came together and clicked at the second half of the album. I made that post about 4 songs through, and it was a first-impression-type reaction.


 
It's all cool man, no worries  I didn't feel offended or anything, that's what forums are there for, everyone is entitled to have and share his own opinion on things, I'm just a guest on those forums too, a guitar freak like the rest of you guys who's posting among like minded people. If one can't take criticism, then musician is defineately the wrong job  I just thought I'd point out that Necro thing as I read it a lot the past 3 years, and now that I'm finally on a forum, I thought why not finally post my opinion on that when the subject is brought up. I understand that you weren't refering to the solos especially, that's just where I see the only connection in these days.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm super enjoying the cd, Chris. Fantastic work.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 2, 2011)

Eh, I really don't see the similarities riff-wise between their songs and necrophagist/cynic/gorguts at all. Theres a tiny bit of Death/Morbid Angel sprinkled on a few songs on this album, there was a bit more Death influence on Cosmogenesis I think. Besides that, I think they have a pretty identifiable sound and it's damn hard to mistake them for anyone else.

The disc is completely awesome IMO, Prismal Dawn is my current favorite track.. btw, Christian, what amps/pedals did you guys use to get those rhythm tones? Thats right up my alley tone-wise.


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Apr 2, 2011)

cyril v said:


> Eh, I really don't see the similarities riff-wise between their songs and necrophagist/cynic/gorguts at all. Theres a tiny bit of Death/Morbid Angel sprinkled on a few songs on this album, there was a bit more Death influence on Cosmogenesis I think. Besides that, I think they have a pretty identifiable sound and it's damn hard to mistake them for anyone else.
> 
> The disc is completely awesome IMO, Prismal Dawn is my current favorite track.. btw, Christian, what amps/pedals did you guys use to get those rhythm tones? Thats right up my alley tone-wise.


 
Thank you man! For the rhythm guitars we used an ENGL 530 preamp through an 840/50 poweramp and an ENGL cabinet, not sure which microphones Victor used. In front we have an Ibanez Tube Screamer with very little gain though, just to make the tone more saturated.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 2, 2011)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Thank you man! For the rhythm guitars we used an ENGL 530 preamp through an 840/50 poweramp and an ENGL cabinet, not sure which microphones Victor used. In front we have an Ibanez Tube Screamer with very little gain though, just to make the tone more saturated.



Will ENGL hook you two up with an e570 or e580 again on tour?


----------



## drmosh (Apr 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It literally confuses my ears with how good it is.



it's fucking ridiculous. I would love to see it being played.
What confuses me even more is that guy doesn't even seem to play guitar at all in the band he sings for


----------



## cyril v (Apr 3, 2011)

drmosh said:


> it's fucking ridiculous. I would love to see it being played.
> What confuses me even more is that guy doesn't even seem to play guitar at all in the band he sings for



please, no video of this guy playing this!!

I have enough confidence issues on guitar as it is after browsing youtube; checking out videos of guthrie, holdsworth, old yngwie, garsed, jarzombek etc etc... I might just have to stop playing guitar if I see someone actually play this. As it is now, I'm just imaging maybe Morean built some sophisticated guitar playing robot and then got a lab full of scientists to (over the course of a year) painstakingly program it to play that solo. Plausible?


----------



## Maggai (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, the new album is really good! I am very impressed!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 3, 2011)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Thank you man! For the rhythm guitars we used an ENGL 530 preamp through an 840/50 poweramp and an ENGL cabinet, not sure which microphones Victor used. In front we have an Ibanez Tube Screamer with very little gain though, just to make the tone more saturated.


What type of Sevens you used on the new album, also what tuning.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 3, 2011)

cyril v said:


> please, no video of this guy playing this!!
> 
> I have enough confidence issues on guitar as it is after browsing youtube; checking out videos of guthrie, holdsworth, old yngwie, garsed, jarzombek etc etc... I might just have to stop playing guitar if I see someone actually play this. As it is now, I'm just imaging maybe Morean built some sophisticated guitar playing robot and then got a lab full of scientists to (over the course of a year) painstakingly program it to play that solo. Plausible?



haha, well put 

I'd like to see some more of this guy's playing, can't find anything. 
Maybe Christian knows of something?


----------



## GMEEOORH (Apr 3, 2011)

drmosh said:


> haha, well put
> 
> I'd like to see some more of this guy's playing, can't find anything.
> Maybe Christian knows of something?


He plays in a prog-deaththrash band called Noneuclid, but they've only released one demo and can't get a label to put out their music. He's a lot more succesful under his real name Florian Magnus Maier as a composer. Most of his pieces don't feature guitars but there are some exceptions like this concerto for large ensemble and 7 string.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 3, 2011)

drmosh said:


> it's fucking ridiculous. I would love to see it being played.
> What confuses me even more is that guy doesn't even seem to play guitar at all in the band he sings for



When I first discovered Scar Symmetry, the guy who told me about them mentioned that Jonas used to be the vocalist in Carnal Forge, adding that that was funny because he's a much better guitarist than either of the guys who actually play guitar in the band.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to say, the new disc is completely kicking my ass. The amount of variation in the compositions is awesome, and the playing is top-notch. Certainly one of the best Tech Death discs this year, no matter what else may be released.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 4, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> I'm in love with digital veil right now. Personally I was really disapointed with protests new album. The lack of dynamics and memorable parts made it a real let down.
> 
> Also, I find it hilarious that Obscura released another album before Necrophagist.


 
Hard to beat Sequoia Throne... anything else would be a let down...


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 4, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> I have to say, the new disc is completely kicking my ass. The amount of variation in the compositions is awesome, and the playing is top-notch. Certainly one of the best Tech Death discs this year, no matter what else may be released.



Are there any proper tech death releases we are expecting this year? No, Origin isn't tech death and don't give me unconfirmed releases.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 4, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Are there any proper tech death releases we are expecting this year? No, Origin isn't tech death and don't give me unconfirmed releases.



I think Origin may or may not be releasing an album this year man.


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 4, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think Origin may or may not be releasing an album this year man.



Relapse Records&#8217; Technical Death Metal Poster Boys Reveal New Album Artwork And Date | The Number Of The Blog

June 7th.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 4, 2011)

how about Spawn of Possession?!!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 4, 2011)

For some reason all my recent CD's are from Relapse. I think they have become my new favorite label. Hell even Death is part of Relapse.


----------



## archer (May 12, 2011)

the new obscura is sick and the Steffen Kummerer signature axe is sweet to say the least.....


----------



## elrrek (May 12, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Bump! This was too good not to post!
> 
> 
> 
> 2:25 gets me every time!




<snort>


----------



## Masacre222x (Oct 16, 2011)

izdashit said:


> Totally love the 7-string songs! Aevum in particular. The low register fretless bas tone blends very nicely as well.





 AEVUM is the sickest, Brutal, astounding, yet beautiful song from Obscura!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

